# Balmoral - Sat 14 - 6.00am



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Just cleared my morning 

Sorry for the late notice but will be hitting Balmoral at first light....
Swell may be up....but will try and have a troll to Clifton Gardens if no surface action is seen..

hope to see a few out there

cheers


----------

